

8 Bit Christmas Album - Free Download - tenpoundhammer
http://www.noisetrade.com/tylerlarson/the-8-bit-hymnal-2-christmas

======
zellyn
These are quite well done. I'm curious what program was used, and what
variation of "8-bit" was used: was any chip-sounding sample fair game, or was
it NES/Gameboy/C64 emulation?

